# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Γενικές πληροφορίες για καρδερίνες

## giannis.kirp.

Παιδιά πρόκειται να αποκτήσω αύριο ένα ζευγάρι καρδερίνες και θα ήθελα γενικές πληροφορίες σχετικά με τη διατροφή ( κανονική και για προετοιμασία ζευγαριού ) κατά τη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής σε όλα τα στάδια το περιβάλλον που πρέπει να βρίσκεται γενικά ( μέσα-έξω ) και όλα τα άλλα σχετικά με τη φροντίδα και τη διαμονή της. ::

----------


## HarrisC

Εχει το φορουμ πληροφοριες μπολικες.Απο εκτροφεα θα τις παρεις βεβαια, δαχτυλιδωμενες

----------


## johnakos32

Καλησπερα φιλε να σου πω οτι τωρα δεν ειναι η καταληλοτερη εποχη να κανεις αγορες γενικοτερα , καλυτερα μετα απο οκτωμβρη νοερμβρη να μιλησεις με διαφορους εκτροφεις να ενημερωθεις σωστα ...
συμφωνα με τους Κανόνες Χρήσης Ενότητας των Ιθαγενών. 


4. Για την ζήτηση πληροφοριών φροντίδας κάθε ιδιοκτήτης ιθαγενούς οφείλει στο πρώτο ποστ να δημοσιεύει φωτογραφία στην οποία θα φαίνεται καθαρά το δαχτυλίδι του πουλιού.
Εδω καποια χρησιμα και ενδιαφεροντα αρθρα να διαβασεις που υπαρχουν στην θεματολογια του φορουμ μας!

Η εκτροφή και αναπαραγωγή της καρδερίνας balcanica

Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature

Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη

Απόψεις ,γνώμες,εμπειρίες από όσους αγαπούν τις καρδερίνες

Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch

Για αρχη αυτα!

----------


## giannis.kirp.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. :winky:  Το αρσενικό θα τα πάρω από εκτροφέα καρδερινοκάναρων και το θηλυκό από άλλο εκτροφέα. Δεν ξέρω αν φοράνε δαχτυλίδι Θα αποτελέσει πρόβλημα?? Τα πουλάκια είναι ενός χρόνου και για αυτό τα παίρνω.

----------


## Giorgekid

Φιλε γιαννη εαν δεν φορανε δαχτυλιδι σημαινει πως μπορει να τις κατεβασαν απο τις φωλιες τους....δεν ειναι κριμα?παρε μια δαχτυλιδωμενη να εχεις και την συνειδηση σου ησυχη!

----------


## giannis.kirp.

Το ότι είναι εκτροφής είναι σίγουρο λόγο της παρατίρισης των κινήσεων τους από εμένα . :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Γιαννη. 

Δεν ειναι δυνατον ο εκτροφεας, εμπορας η χομπιστας να μην δαχτυλιδωνει τα ιθαγενη του. 

Προσεχε τις παγιδες. 

Οι κανονες των ιθαγενων που σου παρεθεσε παραπανω ο Γιαννης, ειναι σαφεις. 

Εαν δεν τηρουνται οι προυποθεσεις τους, καμια περαιτερω πληροφορια δεν μπορει να δωθει.

----------


## giannis.kirp.

Πήρα το αρσενικό και είμαι σε σκέψη για το θηλυκό. Τελικά έχουν δαχτυλίδια foto το βράδυ.

----------


## giannis.kirp.

σε λίγο foto

----------

